# Can i just plug a USB hard drive to my lg 55lw5600 and run movies off of it?



## tuesday0108

HI Guys,

I just bought a Lg 55lw5600 3d led tv.

Can i just plug an external drive to the USB connector and run movies straight off the hard drive?


----------



## robwadeson

It should. Most new hdtv support usb storage. It might not support all formats though

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## windfire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tuesday0108*
> 
> HI Guys,
> I just bought a Lg 55lw5600 3d led tv.
> Can i just plug an external drive to the USB connector and run movies straight off the hard drive?


Yes, in general you can, unless the movie file format is not supported (read page 69 of Manual for a list of supported formats).

Just plug the USB connector of the external drive into the TV and follow the steps below:- (taken from page 70 of the User Manual of 55LW5600)



For more info, just read the Manual starting with page 64.

(http://www.lg.com/us/tv-audio-video/televisions/LG-led-tv-55LW5600.jsp)


----------



## OcSlave

Hi,
The trouble will start when you try and play a dts audio file over usb, dts audio does'nt work with lg media player so you will need to use a compatible bluray/dvd player or pc/laptop/media player.
If the films you watch are mkv and ac3 you will be ok, xvids play ok but again anything that has dts sound won't play.


----------



## tuesday0108

okay, thanks everyone for the help.

+REPS for all


----------

